# Lo más importante es que debería ser --> subjuntivo?



## Dornröschen

Hola,
quiero traducir la frase:

"Das Wichtigste ist, dass das Thema interessant sein sollte."
(Sé que no es alemán muy elegante, pero no obstante se lo usa así.)

Ahora estoy insegura sobre el subjuntivo. Se tiene que utilizar el subjuntivo en este caso: "Lo más importante es que el tema *sea* interesante."
Pero en mi frase alemán el "sollte" es conjuntivo, así que la traducción sería: "Lo más importante es que el tema debería ser interesante."
No sé si se tiene que meter algún subjuntivo en esa frase también, y en caso positivo, dóne.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## anipo

Hallo Dornröschen,
Meiner Ansicht nach ist der erste Satz perfekt: "Lo más importante es que el tema *sea *interesante."
Die Unsicherheit ob das Thema interessant sein wird oder nicht, und deshalb auch die Notwendigkeit dass es interessant sein sollte, sind diesem Satz klar zu entnehmen
Den zweiten Satz finde ich unnatürlich.

Saludos.


----------



## Dornröschen

Gut, aber wie wäre es generell, wenn ein Konjunktiv an einer Stelle steht, an der (zusätzlich) der Subjuntivo nötig ist?
Z.B.: "_Ich glaube nicht, dass sie dir helfen würde, wenn sie die Wahrheit wüsste._" (oder alternativ "Vielleicht würde sie dir helfen, wenn sie die Wahrheit wüsste.")
Nach "no creo" und "quizás" muss Subjuntivo kommen, aber hier steht das Verb (ayudar) bereits im Konjunktiv.
Wäre in dem Fall dann richtig, zu sagen "_No creo que ella te ayudaría si supiera la verdad_" bzw. "_Quizás ella te ayudaría si supiera la verdad_", also ohne Subjuntivo?


----------



## anipo

Dornröschen said:


> Gut, aber wie wäre es generell, wenn ein Konjunktiv an einer Stelle steht, an der (zusätzlich) der Subjuntivo nötig ist?
> Z.B.: "_Ich glaube nicht, dass sie dir helfen würde, wenn sie die Wahrheit wüsste._" (oder alternativ "Vielleicht würde sie dir helfen, wenn sie die Wahrheit wüsste.")
> Nach "no creo" und "quizás" muss Subjuntivo kommen, aber hier steht das Verb (ayudar) bereits im Konjunktiv.
> Wäre in dem Fall dann richtig, zu sagen "_No creo que ella te ayudaría si supiera la verdad_" bzw. "_Quizás ella te ayudaría si supiera la verdad_", also ohne Subjuntivo?



Perfekt!

Saludos.


----------



## Dornröschen

Okay, das heißt, der Konjunktiv schaltet den Subjuntivo aus. 
Gracias!


----------



## anipo

In beiden Sätzen erscheint der Subjuntivo (_supiera_) sowie auch der Condicional (_ayudaría_).

Da meine Grammatikkentnisse in Deutsch nur gering sind, weiß ich nicht ob der spanische condicional dem deutschen Konjunktiv entspricht.

Saludos.


----------



## Eliasvitt

Esta equivalencia entre subjuntivo español y conjuntivo alemán me está volviendo loco!!


----------



## anahiseri

Dornröschen said:


> Gut, aber wie wäre es generell, wenn ein Konjunktiv an einer Stelle steht, an der (zusätzlich) der Subjuntivo nötig ist?
> Z.B.: "_Ich glaube nicht, dass sie dir helfen würde, wenn sie die Wahrheit wüsste._" (oder alternativ "Vielleicht würde sie dir helfen, wenn sie die Wahrheit wüsste.")
> Nach "no creo" und "quizás" muss Subjuntivo kommen, aber hier steht das Verb (ayudar) bereits im Konjunktiv.
> Wäre in dem Fall dann richtig, zu sagen "_No creo que ella te ayudaría si supiera la verdad_" bzw. "_Quizás ella te ayudaría si supiera la verdad_", also ohne Subjuntivo?



Ich würde sagen
"no creo que ella te *ayudara* si supiera la verdad.
aber
"_Quizás ella te *ayudaría* si supiera la verdad_"

Fragt  mich aber nicht warum , dass ist nur  so "nach Gefühl" (Mein Deutschlehrer am Gymnasium hasste es, wenn ich diesen Ausdruck gebrauchte)


----------



## anahiseri

Tonerl said:


> Hallo anahiseri,
> 
> uns was hältst du von diesen Varianten ?
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, dass sie dir helfen würde, wenn sie die Wahrheit wüsste
> *no creo que ella** te ayudaría si supiera la verdad *
> Vielleicht würde sie dir helfen, wenn sie die Wahrheit wüsste
> *Quizás ella te ayudaría si supiera la verdad *
> 
> Wenn sie die Wahrheit wüsste, (dann) glaube ich nicht , dass sie dir helfen würde
> *si ella supiera la verdad, no creo que te ayudaría*
> 
> 
> Saludos* *


----------



## anahiseri

Mit de



Mit dem negativen
Verb ist es eben anders


----------



## Tonerl

anahiseri said:


> Mit dem negativen
> Verb ist es eben anders



Hat du schon einmal von der Höflichkeitsform:
*Hallo und Saludos gehört ?*


----------

